# Not yet.



## alleyyooper (May 15, 2013)

I spend a lot of time in the woods and the deer in this area spend a lot of time in the yard. I have yet to see a tiny little hoof print on any of my trails, nor have I seen a spotted little critter yet.

The does all seem to still have the big belly bulge so no babbies yet I think.

 Al


----------

